# Abusive Out-of-Control Cops



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2015)

If someone happens to run across NYPD Detective Patrick Cherry please bitch slap this as$hole for me (but tell him it is from Henry). The only thing this cab driver did was honk at the detective's unmarked police car.






But honestly I don't see the big deal. This is the way @Brink talks to me every time we talk. I guess it's just normal NYC communication skillz

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 2, 2015)

You know I respect what cops do but this dude is why cops have a bad name.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 2, 2015)

Pshh.....what a douche....


----------



## jmurray (Apr 2, 2015)

Big city living baby. Who the $%#@ you honking at!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 2, 2015)

someone didn't spend the night at a Holiday Inn Express...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 2, 2015)

What a douchebag..


----------



## SENC (Apr 2, 2015)

Watch it... grandmother's gonna wash your mouth out with soap! 

But I agree completely.


GeauxGameCalls said:


> What a douchebag..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 2, 2015)

Down here that's not as bad of language as other places I'm sure but it's the only thing that can explain him..


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2015)

Cops definitely have a tough job, but evidently NYC cabbies have it much tougher.


----------



## SENC (Apr 2, 2015)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Down here that's not as bad of language as other places I'm sure but it's the only thing that can explain him..


Just keeping your chain, my friend. It was just a funny quote when paired with your avatar.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2015)

SENC said:


> Just keeping your chain, my friend. It was just a funny quote when paired with your avatar.



I swear I thought the same thing. When I read what he wrote I felt like I discovered that my own grand son had just lost his innocence. Elliot we want you to grow into a man, just not the kind of men we are!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I swear I thought the same thing. When I read what he wrote I felt like I discovered that my own grand son had just lost his innocence. Elliot we want you to grow into a man, just not the kind of men we are!


In other words, you're already far better than us. Stay that way!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 2, 2015)

Geez, that's nothing.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## frankp (Apr 2, 2015)

Interesting the first thing he jumps to is the guy's skin color and "how long have you been in this country". I'm baffled people honestly don't understand why cops have a bad name.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 2, 2015)

I imagine that after, I presume, it went viral, the cop had some splainin' to do..... I respect cops and know they have a tough job, I have several friends from the military who became cops, but I have run into a couple of jerks too, in both cases they were young turks who thought they could buffalo folks because of their badge...


----------



## Tclem (Apr 2, 2015)

ways a bad egg in the bunch


----------



## SENC (Apr 2, 2015)

I am an extremely patient person who can take almost anything off of anyone without ruffling a feather (aside from anything I perceive as threatening to wife, kids, or pups). Additionally, I was raised and believe to this day (and continue to teach my kids) that every police officer deserves my respect and attention and that only polite and intended yes-sirs and no-sirs are appropriate responses to any formal conversation with an officer in the line of duty, regardless of whether I believe them to be right or wrong. My basic feeling is that anyone who chooses a career that places them in harms way for the purpose of protecting me and mine gets the full benefit of the doubt and a LOT of leeway before I consider them out of bounds.

Notwithstanding everything above, the officer in this video was so ridiculously far out of line, I could not have done what that driver or his passengers did. I am certain I would have broken all of my own rules and been arrested by that jackass for demanding to meet his superior. I don't know that I have ever hoped for someone to lose their job, but if he remains employed by the NYPD it should be limited to cleaning the stalls in some basement in one of their precincts. A person like that has no business in a law enforcement or military position.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Brink (Apr 3, 2015)

Last I heard, he is on full pay at a desk job for now.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2015)

Brink said:


> Last I heard, he is on full pay at a desk job for now.



I wouldn't be surprised if they quietly give him a promotion once this all settles down. I'm not kidding.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## frankp (Apr 3, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I imagine that after, I presume, it went viral, the cop had some splainin' to do..... I respect cops and know they have a tough job, I have several friends from the military who became cops, but I have run into a couple of jerks too, in both cases they were young turks who thought they could buffalo folks because of their badge...


The guy in the video is clearly in his 50s, at least. Every cop I've dealt with directly that was an ass (which have admittedly been only one or two) was in his (always a he--the female cops have been universally polite, if misinformed) mid to late 30s. I am always polite to cops but I do more than yes and no answers if I disagree.

One female cop stopped me for "aggressive driving" when I was speeding. I admitted directly to her I was speeding but explained why I was NOT driving aggressively and not only did she drop the "aggressive driving" position, she reduced the speed on the final ticket to be a lower fine.

One male cop that was being an ass was driving at 50 in a 55 and kept lighting people up who tried to pass him. I chose to exit the freeway on a particular road and sped up to slightly over the speed limit. I think 60 in a 55 at that point. I continued to my route and found the cop waiting for me at the next possible exit off the freeway. He had traveled an extra quarter mile and was stopped waiting for me when I arrived and tried to tell me he paced me at 70+ miles per hour. In that state cops (at the time) could only write tickets if they showed you the speed on the radar gun (I knew that from a conversation with a cop I'd gotten a ticket from the previous summer.) So, I knew that and explained it to him, then further explained he couldn't possibly have "paced" me on a different road that traveled further than I did. The cop kept being rude and I politely said, "You are welcome to write me the ticket but I'll be in court disputing it and the judge isn't going to like what I have to say. Just tell me whether you want me to wait here or not." He looked at me, got red in the face, and walked back to his car. I drove off before he even got the door closed.

Being polite to cops is always better and it almost always reduces whatever fine you would have gotten even when you're in the wrong. I don't agree, however, with the idea that you should just accept what they say even if you think they're wrong. It's easier to be polite and eliminate the need for court/jail time than it is to try and get whatever citation overturned. That said, it does make a difference to actually know the law, rather than just spouting off (even politely) and it doesn't work when someone's just plain crazy like the guy in the video. I would have had a hard time not laughing in his face when he threatened arresting the guy though.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2015)

frankp said:


> Being polite to cops is always better and it almost always reduces whatever fine you would have gotten



I agree we should be nice even when they're being jerks because we know they're capable of anything when they get in that cop rage, but I disagree that being polite almost always get the severity of the ticket reduced. It does sometimes but it's rare IMO.

We live in a police state, and the attitude most cops have is they are in charge of us, not public servants here to protect and serve, but that we're slaves that are a source of revenue, and we have to do whatever they tell us. The Vietnam protesters used to say "watch out for the man" and all the conservatives of the day thought the long-haired pot-smoking hippy freaks were the problem, but they weren't. The freaks tried to warn everyone that "the man" was getting too powerful and they were right. The Man is way too powerful and there's no putting the genie back in the bottle. We live in a police state, and history proves it will get worse before it gets better. So my advice is to "avoid The Man" as much as possible because they are ALL potentially bad on any given day. Some if not most are also potentially good too, but since you don't have a crystal ball, AVOID THE MAN.

Classic 60's era joke:
_You ever been picked up by the fuzz man? 
Yeah dude.
Hurts don't it. 
Haha. Groovy. _


----------



## frankp (Apr 3, 2015)

Kevin, I'm just going by my own experience (every ticket issued was reduced, many were never issued) and that of people I know in real life. Obviously YMMV but in my case politeness has definitely helped. 

I totally agree it's always better to avoid the police than any other alternative.


----------

